# morning sex



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.when he felt i wasnt into it he just laid in the bed and stared at the ceiling,then after a minute or 2 he kissed me and our daughter goodbye.i felt bad. but, what can i do,im not in the mood for it at that time,it happened maybe 5x in our 3 year marriage.

whats with morning sex?darn! really not into it.is there any practice i can do to get my self prepared for this?


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe just a more open mind to it? My H has woke me up in the middle of the night and at first I was like WTF???? Then ohhh, that feels kinda good  Some of the best sex we've had was middle of the night (because we've got a little sleep in so we feel rested and it's usually after one of us has had a woo-hoo dream) and morning (because we weren't tired/stressed from the day yet). Just some thoughts.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

The Time around 4- 5 AM is best .since it is the body peak, by default.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

ill try to do that and hope i will like it.  thanks!


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

gronk has morning wood, gronk make baby, gronk leave cave to throw spear


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

:iagree:
Plus walking to throw spear with huge smile on face :rofl:


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe try and wake up before him so you can fully be awake and not in morning mode?


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

HereWithoutYou said:


> Maybe try and wake up before him so you can fully be awake and not in morning mode?


ahaha yeah thats a good one!hmmm ill let you know,ill prepare myself for tommorrows marathon!lols


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

How about getting used to the idea on weekends? At least then there isn't a struggle with time.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

How about compromising occasionally by getting out of bed a little earlier, sneaking to the kitchen for a quick caffeine fix, brush your teeth then surprise him by waking him up for a passionate interlude?


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Most times, I am not a morning sex person either. My husband? He wants to greet the morning sun by introducing me to his morning wood, most mornings than not.

I have a hard time with enjoying morning sex the way I would any other time of the day. Like you, my body hasn't started working quite right yet. The juices are not flowing, my muscles are still stiff and I just really have a really hard time orgasming first thing in the morning. 

Our compromise? I am there for him and only him. He understands that, by trying to put the pressure on me to orgasm in the morning, he is actually making me anxious and stressed. I explained that it's not that he can't make me orgasm, but the pressure to get my body awake and functioning and focused takes the fun out of it for me. 

There is a bottle of lube on the nightstand, and usually a package of gum or breath mints. I enjoy getting to focus on his pleasure, whether through intercourse or bj. And he always reciprocates later in the day or that night


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with the orgasm thing. I don't think it's a necessary thing every time we have sex. Lube and mints in nightstand... check  I think it adds a little variety to sex life as well, same as quickies, doing it in different rooms, etc. It usually made me feel a little "naughty" when I did work because I'd be smiling thinking to myself 'I HAD SEX THIS MORNING AND YOU DON'T KNOW" :rofl: And the pay back is amazing because I usually end up thinking about it all day. Such a great feeling to desire and be desired... morning-noon- or night.


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear you missed a golden opportunity to make your husbands day.  He's asked you 5 times in the last 3 years which works out to less than once every six months. Maybe next time. 

P.S. A little known fact reveals that men also enjoy blowjobs!
P.P.S. When giving one, you don't have to be wet "down there"!


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

DDC said:


> Sorry to hear you missed a golden opportunity to make your husbands day.  He's asked you 5 times in the last 3 years which works out to less than once every six months. Maybe next time.
> 
> P.S. A little known fact reveals that men also enjoy blowjobs!
> P.P.S. When giving one, you don't have to be wet "down there"!



:iagree: 

and for some women giving a bj gets them wet "down there" so it's a double bonus!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm always super horny in the morning and my wife is the exact opposite. So ths never works out for us.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

kenken said:


> this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.when he felt i wasnt into it he just laid in the bed and stared at the ceiling,then after a minute or 2 he kissed me and our daughter goodbye.i felt bad. but, what can i do,im not in the mood for it at that time,it happened maybe 5x in our 3 year marriage.
> 
> whats with morning sex?darn! really not into it.is there any practice i can do to get my self prepared for this?


Oh Honey, please don't make the mistake I did in my marriage.... If only I could go back NOW...

#1 Men will ALWAYS be the most HORNY in the am... because after a good nights sleep, this re-generates their TESTOSTERONE levels. This is our LUST hormone after all. 

Also, as a man ages, his Test levels slowly decline... sometimes aging men may find they can only "get it up" in the am - their Rock hardest time too.... Even when a man gets Test levels taken for blood work, it is ALWAYS "AM" blood drawn. 

It seemed I was the more a night person, even late at night...when he was falling asleep after working all day..... our times were off, then sometimes in the middle of the night, not wanting to wake him, I'd take care of myself... then he'd be so happy if I wanted it in the am... but it wasn't there so much. 

Oh if I could just go re-live those years...I'd just tell you that denying him like that REALLY REALLY hurts...and it's not a good place for him... It doesn't sound like he is asking too much 5 times in 3 yrs. Just have the lube handy and think how much you want to please him, *attitude is everything*. 

Now that my husband has gotten older, and those erections don't come on demand, I JUMP anytime the man is ready...and mornings are a sure guarentee! Love those mornings NOW.

Also yes... never forget Morning blow jobs... If you want to make your man the happiest man in this world, with a  on his face, sending him out the door every day... even if you have to set your alarm.... try this, surprise him. He'll worship you !


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Morning wood is a wonderful thing IMO but I am the HD person in my marriage so I don't decline no matter what time of day hubby is "up" for it.  To me there is no better way to start the day.


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm going to stop coming on here....there are far too many loving and understanding wives who do things for their husband even though they don't really want to. They do it for HIM.

I am as jealous as hell.

To all husbands and wives out there who are in relationships wheer you both give AND get what you want and need...You don't know how lucky you are.

I'd give my right arm to have what you have.


----------



## missymrs80 (Aug 5, 2012)

I always wonder if people brush their teeth first...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Morning sex/middle of the night sex = awesome! (In my opinion).

You could always give it a try! You might like it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

7737 said:


> I'm going to stop coming on here....there are far too many loving and understanding wives who do things for their husband even though they don't really want to. They do it for HIM.
> 
> I am as jealous as hell.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I'm so envious of many others' relationships as well, lol! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

missymrs80 said:


> I always wonder if people brush their teeth first...


Thats a no....









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

As a rule always say no to your husband and repeatedly correct him. That works wonders.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

missymrs80 said:


> I always wonder if people brush their teeth first...


Somehow getting up to brush teeth would ruin the spontaniety of it. Keep breath mints next to the bed if you're that worried about it. Not to mention a little oral with a breath mint in the mouth is ooooh soooo tingly delightful and cool....:smthumbup:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> As a rule always say no to your husband and repeatedly correct him. That works wonders.


Works wonders in killing the "morning wood" ??


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

7737 said:


> I'm going to stop coming on here....there are far too many loving and understanding wives who do things for their husband even though they don't really want to. They do it for HIM.
> 
> I am as jealous as hell.
> 
> ...



It's not a matter of luck...its a matter of MAKING it work. Too many couples (not saying you are one of these couples however), think that love and marriage is just something that happens. It's not. It's work, it's ugly and gritty sometimes, and other times it just flows the way it should...but it's never luck. 

My husband and I have always had a decent sex life, and I have always offered bj's and quickies even if I knew I wasn't as into it and when I was, full on marathon sex. We had great sex, the whole time during his EA. We had great sex the day before he left the house and turned it into a PA (by kissing her). 

Sex doesn't 'fix' everything. Actively working on your problems does though. In a couple of weeks, it will be one year since DD. We are in a better place now. There is still a lot of room for improvement. The best thing about it is, now we realize, we have to make our needs and goals known to one another. We have to give the other person the chance to improve at providing those needs. We had to speak up instead of apathetically hoping that things would get better...which is how we got into that whole mess.

I hope things improve for you soon. It's such a sad and difficult state to be in.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I am a morning person, my wife is not. When I wake up, the first thing I do is look over to see if she is awake. What I have found out, is she may be awake, but she isn't awake. Hugging her is typically not a good idea.

What I have found is that morning sex, for my wife takes time. We can typically only do it on weekends, unless I want to be an hour or two late for work.

It all has to start with talking. About what I need to do that day and about what she is has planned. What happened the previous day, etc. Once we have talked for a bit, she will begin to wake up. If I wait until the correct time, I can usually get her to turn around so I can rub her back. She has a particular spot by her neck that she likes massaged. The physical contact helps her to wake up more. She may give me a 'sign' to know that she is feeling like being intimate.

Don't .... reach over too soon.
Don't .... ask her to roll over right away.
Don't .... push myself up against her bottom immediately after she rolls over.
Don't .... progress from rubbing her back to anything more intimate until she gives a sign.

The sign is .... just putting her hand on mine, pushing her bottom out towards me or groping my crotch. 

By the way, 'groping my crotch' is highly encouraged but I know that if my first physical contact was to 'grope her crotch', it wouldn't be a happy ending.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Chalk me up as one of those guys that love to start the day off with a BANG... I am the only one who initiates morning sex, and it is generally a mixed bag. Sometimes she is into it only to please me and other times I can get her really excited and passionate. It's probably a 70/30 split between "doing it for me" vs "take me now!". Either way it's funny because I think my wife actually wants to have morning sex on Saturdays when she knows that there is a lot of things that need to be done in and around the house. I am a much better worker after I get morning nookie than I am without it. No, it's not because I'm pouting - it's more like it's an added motivator to want to please her as much as possible.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

7737 said:


> I'm going to stop coming on here....there are far too many loving and understanding wives who do things for their husband even though they don't really want to. They do it for HIM.
> 
> I am as jealous as hell.
> 
> To all husbands and wives out there who are in relationships wheer you both give AND get what you want and need...You don't know how lucky you are.


I think i've been thinking the same thing since the first time I read a post in this section of the forum...sigh


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I am a morning person, my wife is not. When I wake up, the first thing I do is look over to see if she is awake. What I have found out, is she may be awake, but she isn't awake. Hugging her is typically not a good idea.
> 
> What I have found is that morning sex, for my wife takes time. We can typically only do it on weekends, unless I want to be an hour or two late for work.
> 
> ...


Wow... Almost describes how my wife and I interact on the weekends! Only difference is that your wife is better at giving the "high" sign than mine is.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

missymrs80 said:


> I always wonder if people brush their teeth first...


Accually this WAS one of my inner complaints....he never really thought to do that, I had to tell him. 

I am one of those obsessive people who brush like 7 times a day... if I get up in the midde of the night, I might stick a tooth brush in my mouth, I can't stand bad breath....my husband is more lax....he thought nothing of kissing me in the am without brushing... funny It bothered me THEN....but now that my sex drive has Climbed - I could CARE LESS! 

I guess it is all in one's priorities.....but better to just say..."Hey baby, let's brush our teeth 1st, then we'll go to the moon"... I don't think it stops the mood. It can be picked right back up in 3 minutes or so!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone's in favor of spontaneity in love making as long as it's planned out and under optimal circumstances.


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

hello!everyone!!!i did manage to make up to my husband last night,it was just good as i expected...  and i am planning to try this morning thing tom am!!!hihi


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

kenken said:


> hello!everyone!!!i did manage to make up to my husband last night,it was just good as i expected...  and i am planning to try this morning thing tom am!!!hihi


 Keep us posted


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

couldn't do anything without brushing my teeth first


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I love morning sex!
She likes it too, but sometimes lunchtime meets us in bed or in the shower if we have morning sex...
Not very profitable when you own a business.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You can get as nasty as you like then hop in the shower
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I prefer to have sex at night, while my husband loves morning and afternoon romps. Sometimes we enjoy each other during the day to mix it up and show my husband that his preferences are just as important as mine.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> As a rule always say no to your husband and repeatedly correct him. That works wonders.


I love your posts!!!


----------



## kenken (Jun 21, 2011)

this morning i prepared him a breakfast in bed..catalonia sandwich style with love and an orange juice,he was smiling and after he ate it all i jump on him ahaha it was hilarious as he found it strange..and so we did it!

i think yeah the secret is to wake up first before him and ready yourself with the "marathon"


----------



## DDC (Jul 16, 2012)

kenken said:


> this morning i prepared him a breakfast in bed..catalonia sandwich style with love and an orange juice,he was smiling and after he ate it all i jump on him ahaha it was hilarious as he found it strange..and so we did it!
> 
> i think yeah the secret is to wake up first before him and ready yourself with the "marathon"


So happy to hear that you did something that would so make his day! Do something similar but unexpected _at least_ once a week. If you need ideas, pm me, or make a thread about it.

It would be hilarious if we got all the high-quality Women on this thread (or created a fresh one) to be part of the "_random act of love_" like what you describe above. 

Come to think of it, we high-quality Men could also do the same for our women. Who's in? :smthumbup:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

kenken said:


> this morning i prepared him a breakfast in bed..catalonia sandwich style with love and an orange juice,he was smiling and after he ate it all i jump on him ahaha it was hilarious as he found it strange..and so we did it!
> 
> i think yeah the secret is to wake up first before him and ready yourself with the "marathon"


I bet he's delighted with this change, OP, and there's nothing like knowing that you're making your partner happy!


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

kenken said:


> this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.when he felt i wasnt into it he just laid in the bed and stared at the ceiling,then after a minute or 2 he kissed me and our daughter goodbye.i felt bad. but, what can i do,im not in the mood for it at that time,it happened maybe 5x in our 3 year marriage.
> 
> whats with morning sex?darn! really not into it.is there any practice i can do to get my self prepared for this?


As someone who isn't much into morning sex, but has a husband who loves it, you really need to compromise and at least _try_ to get into it. Let him seduce you. My thing is morning breath. I can't stand it. So my husband will usually grab some gum, or he'll use some mouthwash(and I will too) and then we'll go for it. 

Morning sex for my husband is about the spontaneaty. He absolutely loves it. I really could care less, unless I wake up and I'm horny. So I just let him get me into the mood. It takes a lot of control over you feelings, but your husband will love you so much for it.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

The one time we had middle-of-the-night-sex, I'd had a...well...a certain kind of dream and woke up _in the mood_, like I'd never been in the mood before. I rolled over and wrapped my arms around him. I kissed him on the cheek, and he rolled onto his back in his sleep. I could have laughed for joy, that was exactly what I wanted. I started...how to say this discreetly...BJ...he woke up instantly and said, "_What_ are you doing?" with a huge smile on his face. 

And it was on. He only got a few hours of sleep that night, but could have cared less.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I always assumed morning breath was how people discovered doggy style LMAO. Love me some good railing in the morning. Don't usually get off on it, but it starts the day off right.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I do consider myself a good wife, but in the mornings I'm not even a good _person_. 

Don't touch me or talk to me, bring me something frothy and caffeinated, prop me up in the shower and then I'll think about waking up :sleeping:

H is happy to do it though, and sometimes it earns him a surprise soapy HJ in the shower. :smthumbup:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

kenken said:


> this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.


Your mouth is as wet in the morning as it is at night.

Just saying.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

kenken said:


> this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.when he felt i wasnt into it he just laid in the bed and stared at the ceiling,then after a minute or 2 he kissed me and our daughter goodbye.i felt bad. but, what can i do,im not in the mood for it at that time,it happened maybe 5x in our 3 year marriage.
> 
> whats with morning sex?darn! really not into it.is there any practice i can do to get my self prepared for this?


 did not read the whole thread, but I wanted to reply because this is a bit of an issue with me.

My fiancee is NOT a morning sex person either, and I hate it. I don't want morning sex very often, and when I do it's strictly on the weekends. I enjoy sleeping in until the last minute before work during the week, so only on days I get to really sleep in do I want it.

I'd say maybe once a month I'm really in the mood for morning sex. I think it's because I, like most men, walk up with the stiffiest boner possible some days. It's hard to walk up with a rocket in your draws, look at the love of your life lying next to you, IN BED, with nothing on but a t-shirt and panties, and not want to just go to town.

My most recent rejection was on Sunday morning. I wanted some morning sex when I woke up, but she wasn't awake yet, so I decided to go and get a shave and a quick shower before the alarm rang (get myself all cleaned up so to speak). When she woke up, we lay there for a bit, I was rubbing her and stroking her (non-sexual not in a feel nice sort of way) but it was for not. She just didn't feel like it. Which is typical for her.

I'd say we might have morning sex once a year, if that. If the planets align, it's a weekend, it isn't really nice looking outside when she wakes up, the kids aren't making much/any noise, she doesn't really want a smoke or a coffee, she doesn't have to pee, and doesn't have a decent reason to get up, then there's likely a 10% chance of some morning sex. Outside of that, it's 0%. 

It really bugs me, simply because every once in a while, it's nice and fun. It's different. It's a heck of an awesome way to start your day. 

It also really sucks to start your day with a rejection. And even if your in the mood but don't ask, it's a rejection, because the only reason you're not asking is because you know she'll just say no.

Those Viagra commercials, where the guy is singing the 'good morning, good morning...' song while skipping around town isn't just because he got laid, he got morning sex. 

There's simply no better way to start the day IMO.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Kingsfan:
Probably should deal with this one now---before she's your wife.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh, how I used to fear morning sex. That big, eager boner, my tiredness, my crazy hair, morning breath, had to pee, etc...but eventually, he wore me down, big time.
He very clearly convinced me that he did NOT care about anything I was concerned about & worked me up to the point I couldn't say no.
Eventually, my reasons for not wanting to do it dissolved into looking forward to it- we tend to be most energetic then too & my orgasm comes a lot quicker too
But for the OP- I can totally understand where you're coming from! It took me some time to warm up to the idea, but once I did, whew!
It's my favorite now...we call it our Sunday morning special
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Danaerys (Aug 20, 2012)

I prefer it in the morning. As soon as I wake up and brush my teeth, it's my best time of day! At night I'm so tired and worn out and not in the mood.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I got woke up for just that purpose this morning.

:smthumbup:


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

I miss morning sex. I really do. Nothing like my husband waking me up like that, or I taking matters into my own hands. Since our daughter, it rarely happens now. Things to look forward to when she's out of the house or at a sleep over.


----------



## Gorky75 (Aug 22, 2012)

kenken said:


> this morning after my husband prepared to go to work he went to me in the bed and tried to seduce me to have sex,but i am not a morning sex woman,as i feel dry in the morning and all i want in the morning is a hot coffee.when he felt i wasnt into it he just laid in the bed and stared at the ceiling,then after a minute or 2 he kissed me and our daughter goodbye.i felt bad. but, what can i do,im not in the mood for it at that time,it happened maybe 5x in our 3 year marriage.
> 
> whats with morning sex?darn! really not into it.is there any practice i can do to get my self prepared for this?


I am not a morning sex person at all. In fact, I'm not a morning anything person. I am all about 11am until whenever, but not the morning!!!!

My partner loves it in the morning. So guess what? 4 out of 5 times she wants it in the morning that is exactly what I do! Why wouldn't I? She does plenty of things for me related to sex and life in general. I want her to be happy so I do it. I think it is a sign of a good relationship and trying to make the other person happy as long as it doesn't harm you.

Also agree your mouth is always wet, I'm sure he would appreciate that if you don't want to have intercourse.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I am not a morning person either, never have been! I hate mornings. However a good morning fromp between the sheets is always a GREAT way to start a new day!! Anytime anywhere!! =)


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

It is very rare that i can have the O in the morning.
But i love that he wants to climb on me in the morning.
I was te same way for a while. Felt more dry, zoned out and slightly irritable when hed wake me up.
But the more it happened the more i began to enjoy it.

all i can really tell you to do is be more open to it.
dont reject him jsut because you dont like it.
you may just enjoy. give it more chances.

climb on top of him one more, lube yourself and crawl under the covers and well....you know the rest


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Not often for me when we are home. But as I work shifts 4 days on and two off I am very often home in the middle of the week. so on those days providing she has the time and inclination to play, we have a quickie and then I kick her out of bed.

I then remind her that later on in the morning when she is sat in front her boss (she is a pers. asst. to the MD) that she has a good dose of my cum inside her. I think she finds that quite erotic. I always follow up with a text to remind her as well.

However when we are away staying in an hotel it is game on most mornings unless we are running late. Just probably more relaxed and less stressed I suppose. In fact it was in an hotel that she completely tapped me out once the first and only time.


----------



## ivaylo2009 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi I uderstand you thats may be because of your morning mood.It is nothing bad or sad sometimes it happens thats no mean that the love is not real.Take a look at this article for morning sex:
Do People Love Morning Sex | Socyberty


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I am not a morning person... But I am a sexual person. Wake me up with sex and I'm a happy person. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

ahhh i miss morning sex. O use to have a gf that loved this. Wake up in the morning for a quick 15min session then shower then work. really was a great way to start the morning.

I do prefer nights but with this one girl morning was the go


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Your mouth is as wet in the morning as it is at night.
> 
> Just saying.


no it's not, but I do love mornings


----------

